# Need Replacement Water, Suggestions?



## midas (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi,

My 15 year old (12 year warranty) Whirlpool gas heated 40 gallon water heater needs to be replaced.
I had to replace the heating element a couple of times. Which make/model 
40 gallon gas fired water heater do you recommend?

I considered buying a tankless water heater but I don't have a furnace in the basement and where I live we have some brutal winters.

Thanks


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here you go....

Binford 2000 system. Best water heater there is!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

best water heater I ever had was 50 ft of copper coil around a metal garbage can with a wood fire going..unlimited hot water for almost free..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> best water heater I ever had was 50 ft of copper coil around a metal garbage can with a wood fire going..unlimited hot water for almost free..


Sounds like you invented the tankless water heater


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you looking for something like this?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------

